# Old Medicals



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 20:14:59 -0700*
You had it tough for your medical.
It used to be only, "hear thunder, see lightening? Pass."
As older sweats used to say, "did you join when they were needing orwhen
they were feeding?"
I suppose "cough!" and the short arms inspection is still required. But only
for some current solidiers.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 11:01 AM
Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> Gee, when I joined the Reserves in ‘89 our unit was low on strenght. If I
remember correctly my medical consisted of
> "Are you breathing?" Yes
> "Do you have a pulse" Yes
> Youre in!
> Actually at the end of the Recruit course we had a nice ‘young‘ Captain
come to welcome us to the Unit. Was a great smoke screen. Wouldnt have
missed it for the world!
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

